# 2 quick inquiries for the many geniouses of the forum :)



## angelleah1981 (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey Peoples !

1. I want to buy an RO/DI unit for my 120 gallon (not yet set up) saltwater aquarium. I want the unit to be very good but I don't want to go crazy. "I don't have a money tree out back." ha ha. The thing I'm trying to figure out right now is what I need to look for in a RO/DI system ....just 5 stage? or anything else? I heard that the $70 unit at PetsMart is worthless. shrugs shoulders. I'm willing to spend up to $250-300 but definatly don't want to if it's not necessary. I see the units at all different prices. Also, a while back someone told me they use their unit for drinking water and I always saw this as a plus especially considering I spend around $70-80 a month in Walmart bottled water !!!

2. I'm not even sure I will need a UV sterilizer but I saw what appeared to be a great deal and am wondering if you would mind checking it out for me. I would really appreciate it.
It's #5 on the list:
http://www.lareefclub.com/forum/viewtop ... ght=#95710
Also, he said "Here is a link to info on the model that I have. They will kill anything that is in the water.

http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewItem~ ... V2241.html "
Please give me your thoughts on this deal.
Leah

Quick info: I try my best not to overfeed. LOL


----------



## Dave66 (Mar 26, 2008)

angelleah1981 said:


> Hey Peoples !
> 
> 1. I want to buy an RO/DI unit for my 120 gallon (not yet set up) saltwater aquarium. I want the unit to be very good but I don't want to go crazy. "I don't have a money tree out back." ha ha. The thing I'm trying to figure out right now is what I need to look for in a RO/DI system ....just 5 stage? or anything else? I heard that the $70 unit at PetsMart is worthless. shrugs shoulders. I'm willing to spend up to $250-300 but definatly don't want to if it's not necessary. I see the units at all different prices. Also, a while back someone told me they use their unit for drinking water and I always saw this as a plus especially considering I spend around $70-80 a month in Walmart bottled water !!!
> 
> ...


As your tank will just be a saltwater or fish only with live rock, you can use a UV sterilizer to help prevent diseases. Not essential to use one, but can be helpful.
Personally, I use Spectra-Pure RO/DI units. They are not cheap, but as anything, you get what you pay for. If you wish to know details why I use this brand, PM me.
I assume you'll be using a protein skimmer with your tank. I STRONGLY suggest you found a quarantine tank and quarantine all new arrivals at the very least two weeks. Cheap insurance to prevent disease from entering your main tank.
Your links don't work, by the way.

Dave


----------



## angelleah1981 (Nov 15, 2007)

HERE ARE THE LINKS AGAIN !!!! I'M SO SORRY !!!!

http://www.lareefclub.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=95710&highlight=#95710
http://www.marinedepot.com/ps_ViewItem~idProduct~AV2241.html


Oh, one more thing: How big of a quarantine tank would you do? .....especially since later on I want a Powder Blue Tang. I know these are extremely difficult but they're my favorite so I have to at least try it. (unless it could get ich and kill all my fish) Is this possible? I hate the idea of a tank going constantly (using my power and water and paying for the equipment) just for it to sit there most of the time with no fish in it. That kills me but if it's necessary I will do it. I would be constantly fighting off the urge to put fish in it. LOL


----------



## bobo (Sep 20, 2007)

angelleah1981 said:


> Also, he said "Here is a link to info on the model that I have. They will kill anything that is in the water.


haha, that doesnt sound too good.  Make sure you`re purchasing the right thing here haha


----------



## angelleah1981 (Nov 15, 2007)

You're right. I've decided against the UV but does anyone have info on what to look for in a ro/di?


----------

